# Deciding on divorce through email



## tamii (Oct 14, 2012)

So I've tried doing the face to face talk and what happens is that either one or both parties get emotional, we start to talk, and then we decide to give it one more go before we come full circle to the same situation again of deciding whether to call it quits.

I'm thinking of just going email this time to take all the emotion out of it.

"Do you want a divorce?"
"Yes"
"Ok, I'll get it done."
"Ok"

What do you think?


----------



## devotion (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know if email is the right way to handle divorce, but once I agreed to a divorce with my wife I've gone to 100% email. Part of it is because I want a record of everything communicated. Part of it is because I've learned to read twice or three times before I hit send, even on what seems like innocent things. My blood now boils whenever I see her or talk to her and really at this point all I can do is make things worse, rather than just get the heck out of dodge. 

At least for me the approach is working. It actually gives me some satisfaction since she wanted the divorce (I didn't) but she wanted to remain 'friends' afterwards. I want absolutely NOTHING to do with her and in a few days will be blocking her on all the social networks and going even further email only on required discussions, that's all. Even a short backslide on a quick text quickly devolved into name calling, so I'm back to email ONLY. 

Good luck, maybe that part will work for you too!


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Your approach may work, but why not tell her what you want rather than ask her to make the decision. If you think carefully through your decision and how you want things to be between you afterwards then you could probably take a lot of the negative emotion out of it anyway.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

Wtf is up with you?

Divorce by email

Want to divorce because wife is mad your parents treat her bad

You hold in resentment because your wife give money to her brother and she doesn't work.

Asking vague questions about your wife hitting you


----------

